# Pitching into finished Beer



## Jmax (11/11/19)

Hey guys,
I’m currently not at home where my beer is fermenting and it’s the first time I’m using a liquid yeast (wlp001). I had to get my brother to do the dry hopping and take a gravity reading for me. He gives me a result of 1.030 6 days after pitching, for a 1.041 OG. He pitched a pack of us-05 for me because I’m thinking it’s a stuck fermentation, but the hydrometer was floating from bubbles and the actual reading was 1.012. 
All the research I’ve done has told me not to worry, but that’s been for a genuine stuck fermentation. Any idea what could happen by pitching a full pack into a finished beer?
Thanks


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/11/19)

Jmax said:


> Hey guys,
> I’m currently not at home where my beer is fermenting and it’s the first time I’m using a liquid yeast (wlp001). I had to get my brother to do the dry hopping and take a gravity reading for me. He gives me a result of 1.030 6 days after pitching, for a 1.041 OG. He pitched a pack of us-05 for me because I’m thinking it’s a stuck fermentation, but the hydrometer was floating from bubbles and the actual reading was 1.012.
> All the research I’ve done has told me not to worry, but that’s been for a genuine stuck fermentation. Any idea what could happen by pitching a full pack into a finished beer?
> Thanks


Only a guess, as US 05 doesn't need oxygen then it could start to ferment a little more providing there is enough sugar. Just leave it for a few days and see if there is any more movement, if not then take your next step bottling or keg and learn from your (or your brothers) experience and let the sample gas out before taking a reading.


----------



## CyriusBrew (11/4/20)

Jmax said:


> Hey guys,
> I’m currently not at home where my beer is fermenting and it’s the first time I’m using a liquid yeast (wlp001). I had to get my brother to do the dry hopping and take a gravity reading for me. He gives me a result of 1.030 6 days after pitching, for a 1.041 OG. He pitched a pack of us-05 for me because I’m thinking it’s a stuck fermentation, but the hydrometer was floating from bubbles and the actual reading was 1.012.
> All the research I’ve done has told me not to worry, but that’s been for a genuine stuck fermentation. Any idea what could happen by pitching a full pack into a finished beer?
> Thanks



Sounds to me as if the fermentation was complete. It is possible the US05 would get it a little lower, especially if agitated. Worst case scenario the flavors might be a little different. If you planned to harvest the yeast though, you will end up with a mixed harvest.

It may be a little different than intended, but you still have beer!


----------

